# Pics of my little Killers from Mantiskeeper59



## tnienhaus (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's some pics everyone (with names  ) not all of them are on here though...only 5 of 7

This is Spliff...he's a little fella







LTP is a little anti-social lol






This is X (I couldn't think of another name lol) but the poor guy mis-molted and I had to snip his back right leg  






Butters on the otherhand...loves the camera...ready for Hollywood B) 






And last on here is Thor (female though...oops lol) enjoying his new home






Can you see by the size from the begining why i named her Thor?






Please post comments...especially for Butters...he loves the attention...

Again thanks to Mantiskeeper59...They're wonderful


----------



## ddvw123abc (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol cute what species? Say hi to butters lol and Thor is huge


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow! Thor is huge! Is she an adult yet? (Maybe Thorissa would work better? XD )


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## tnienhaus (Apr 28, 2009)

ddvw123abc said:


> Lol cute what species? Say hi to butters lol and Thor is huge


Chinese...I guess I should have said that lol


----------



## tnienhaus (Apr 28, 2009)

Katnapper said:


>


LOL thanks Kat...

BTW...how do you get the pics you post to be so large?


----------



## tnienhaus (Apr 28, 2009)

Xenomantis said:


> Wow! Thor is huge! Is she an adult yet? (Maybe Thorissa would work better? XD )


Actually no she's not...if my molt counting is correct...she's L5...she's molted 3 times since I've had her and I think she molted once before I got her...


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 28, 2009)

Mantid Friendly Squire said:


> LOL thanks Kat...BTW...how do you get the pics you post to be so large?


You're welcome! :lol: 

I use Method #2 described here: How to Add Pictures to Posts, (2 Different Methods)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2009)

Well tell her she is now on stage across the universe!


----------



## tnienhaus (Apr 29, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> You're welcome! :lol: I use Method #2 described here: How to Add Pictures to Posts, (2 Different Methods)


Thanks


----------



## tnienhaus (Apr 29, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Well tell her she is now on stage across the universe!


Lol I will tell her...btw I have a video of her (if you're talking about Thor) that I will hopefully post the link to soon...


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 29, 2009)

Dude! You've got boobage!

Finally, some chicks came in.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 29, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Dude! You've got boobage!Finally, some chicks came in.


What?  What do you think I am.... a guy in drag?!! :angry: Or am I too old to count? &lt;_&lt; What about Rebecca, Sandra, Olga, Carol, Dinora, Misty, Khori, and others (whom I'm sorry to say I can't think of right now)?  Open your eyes, Man!


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 30, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> What?  What do you think I am.... a guy in drag?!! :angry: Or am I too old to count? &lt;_&lt; What about Rebecca, Sandra, Olga, Carol, Dinora, Misty, Khori, and others (whom I'm sorry to say I can't think of right now)?  Open your eyes, Man!


Okay, okay - I'm sorry for not being more boobage-aware  

No need to be snide


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 30, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Okay, okay - I'm sorry for not being more boobage-aware  No need to be snide


Men!!!   :lol:


----------



## Dinora (Apr 30, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Okay, okay - I'm sorry for not being more boobage-aware  No need to be snide


Yeah!!! &lt;_&lt; 

Boobage has been here all along, you just didn't notice!

Sheesh!

(LOL)


----------



## tnienhaus (Apr 30, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Dude! You've got boobage!Finally, some chicks came in.


And for the record....thats my girlfriend man...she loves my little critters as much as I do...

So its not my boobage


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 30, 2009)

Now I'm totally startled - on one hand, the men usually get scolded for ogling the boobage. On the other hand, now I get put down for not noticing the boobage - man, if it's not one thing it's another  

Oh, now I get it! I hope I did not offend you for pointing out that you have the boobage, I did not know it was you girlfriend's.


----------



## Dinora (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Kruszakus!

Lets see YOUR boobage!  

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13665


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 30, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Now I'm totally startled - on one hand, the men usually get scolded for ogling the boobage. On the other hand, now I get put down for not noticing the boobage - man, if it's not one thing it's another  Oh, now I get it! I hope I did not offend you for pointing out that you have the boobage, I did not know it was you girlfriend's.


Forgive me, please, mais cette "boobage," she is not in my dictionaire. He is perhaps, un mot polonais? One time, I have this ami who is a butcher, and he say that he work in "la bouboucherie," because, he is, helas! un begue, how do you say, sttttuttttterer?

Emile: Je regrette!


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 30, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Forgive me, please, mais cette "boobage," she is not in my dictionaire. He is perhaps, un mot polonais? One time, I have this ami who is a butcher, and he say that he work in "la bouboucherie," because, he is, helas! un begue, how do you say, sttttuttttterer?Emile: Je regrette!


If you want to toss foreigh language at me, then remember that ja znam another one, which you nie znasz, so don't be taki cwany  

I think I already posted my pics here, but I don't have them on this computer right now.

Here's my boobage on the vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeNZEOLxxFo...re=channel_page


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 30, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> If you want to toss foreigh language at me, then remember that ja znam another one, which you nie znasz, so don't be taki cwany  I think I already posted my pics here, but I don't have them on this computer right now.
> 
> Here's my boobage on the vid


Well, I'm impressed! We'll have to start calling you Waldemar (yep, I'm that old)!


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 30, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, I'm impressed! We'll have to start calling you Waldemar (yep, I'm that old)!


Oh no, not Waldemar - there was a Disco Polo singer called Waldemar and he was bleeping awful, I don't want to be called that. My second name is Krzysztof, you can call me that


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 30, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Oh no, not Waldemar - there was a Disco Polo singer called Waldemar and he was bleeping awful, I don't want to be called that. My second name is Krzysztof, you can call me that


LOL!  

[Just about everyone will remember that Krzysztof Szramiak competed for Poland in last year's Olympics (77K division),

but some members may be too young to remember that Waldemar Baszanowski was Poland's Gold Medalist in both 1964 and '68.] Is this the world's greatest forum or what?


----------



## superfreak (May 1, 2009)

a ya znaiu...  

dont swear in polish when theres ukranians about!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 1, 2009)

superfreak said:


> a ya znaiu...  dont swear in polish when theres ukranians about!


Merci Mlle Ukranienne! Fils de salope polonais!  

Guess who's going to have to stay up all night, teaching the #### machine new words to ####!   :lol: 

Oops! Back on topic, Mantid Friendly, Your nymphs et son amie are all very cute.


----------



## Kruszakus (May 1, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> LOL!  [Just about everyone will remember that Krzysztof Szramiak competed for Poland in last year's Olympics (77K division),
> 
> but some members may be too young to remember that Waldemar Baszanowski was Poland's Gold Medalist in both 1964 and '68.] Is this the world's greatest forum or what?


More memorable was poor Krzysztof Siemion, who got robbed by the Olympic Comitee in 1992 - lifted the same weight as Dimas, was of the exact same weight - but they awarded the gold to Dimas, because he was the first one who lifted 370 kilos - that was pure rubbish!

By the way - you like Olympic Weightlifting?

By the way - I did not use any cuss words in Polish on this forum


----------



## superfreak (May 1, 2009)

true. but its a fine line....


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 1, 2009)

superfreak said:


> true. but its a fine line....


I guess that that's a reply to Krzysztof, lol!? We need written directions to follow this thread!  

Timothy: Most people start off by corresponding through the PM function (you go to a member's name above their avatar and then click "send message").

I'm not sure whether you are asking us to send you our pix so that you can use them in yr articles or whether you are asking for pix posted on the Internet. If the latter, simply Google each name and click on "Images." Do be aware, though, that these are copyright, whether it says so on the site or not, and since you say "articles" I presume that you may be planning on doing this commercially and could not even claim "fair use."

Unless these articles are for your own private amusement or for a school project (in which case yr teacher will enquire about sources), I am hard pressed to understand why you would be compiling other people's work for yr articles, particularly since people's individual experience and views often vary widely (read some of the threads in this forum!).

Do you plan on keeping any mantids yourself? If so, you have come to the right place!


----------



## tnienhaus (May 4, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Now I'm totally startled - on one hand, the men usually get scolded for ogling the boobage. On the other hand, now I get put down for not noticing the boobage - man, if it's not one thing it's another  Oh, now I get it! I hope I did not offend you for pointing out that you have the boobage, I did not know it was you girlfriend's.


No worries Kruszakus...no offence taken...


----------

